# ill draw your betta for free!



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i am not very good, but i feel like drawing peoples betta! ill do the best on the first 5 to enter, and everyone elses too! and of corse my betta!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Can you draw Lucky?


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

ill try, XD


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Yay!

Please draw Cananova!!! He's never had art inspired by him before!!!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

ill see what i can do..... its hard to get that color with out a white....


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

im done with lucky's pic!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

You could try the girl in my avi! 

If you'd like a bigger/better pic just let me know.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you try to draw Tranquil? :-D


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

can you please do Logan? he's in my avatar but if you need a larger pick let me know! :-D thanks!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh can you please do one of my fish? I'd like a pic of any one of mine. You said it is hard for you to do White ones? Well if you can't do my Bettas, Gary or Kitty than you can draw my Betta Greg. Take a look in my albums.  Thank you!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

OK, ill do everyones! it will take time but ill try.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

do you need a larger pic of logan?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate it very much! Have a nice day


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Kthnxbai!

lol

No, seriously. Thanks. xD


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

np


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

When will it be posted?

Lol, Kinda anxious. xD


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

sorry! i cant get it till tomorrow... I PROMISE! i cant do it 2night cause of girl scouts........


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

well... maybe tonight im not sure. but if i cant get it 2night tomorrow for sure...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Kay, thankies!


----------

